# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Apps for wearables >  Cardiio, touch-free heart rate monitoring app, Cardiio, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Cardiio, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Cardiio App: Heart Rate Sensing From a Distance

 Published on Oct 23, 2012




> Demo of the Cardiio app that's based on MIT technology. Download it here http://app.cardiio.com

----------

